# Sabrent Enclosure w Drive Not Recognized



## DebbieDritz (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum so thank you in advance for your help!

I had a laptop (Win XP) that I decided to retire. I pulled the hard drive out and bought a Sabrent enclosure. I successfully got it into the enclosure, connected it to my laptop (Win 10) and tried to read the drive but it does not come up on my drive list. However, it does show on the device manager and I do hear the tone when I connect or disconnect it from the laptop. I also tried the same thing with another laptop (Win 7) with the same results. Can you tell me what might be the problem? The drive/enclosure seems to be working but just not recognized so I can't see the contents. :banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On Windows 10 with the drive enclosure plugged in, press the *Win *key+*X *choose *Disk Management*. In the Lower Pane, you should see the XP drive. It may be seen as *Unallocated Space*. Or on the _Disk#_ (ie) Disk1, Disk2 etc it may say that it is *Not Initialized*. Either case, if you are trying to recover the data, you can use the free TestDisk program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to. 
If the Drive does not show in _Disk Management_, put your ear next to it in the enclosure and see if you can hear it spinning. If not, then then the USB Controller inside the enclosure is not working properly, or the drive has died. You can remove the drive from the enclosure and attach it internally to a desktop computer. If it doesn't spin up, then it has failed.


----------



## DebbieDritz (Sep 19, 2017)

Okay, I have Disk Management up and it says I must initialize a disk before the logical disk manager can access it. In the Select Disk window it shows as Disk 2 and then below, the GPT is selected as the partition option. Would I just click OK? My laptop has 2 drives, the C drive is an SSD and the D drive a SATA. Is it correct that the USB be Disk 2? It appears that my C drive is Disk 0, the D drive Disk 1 so maybe it's appropriate that this be Disk 2? At least I know the drive seems to be working, just not recognized/initialized. :flowers:


----------



## DebbieDritz (Sep 19, 2017)

Okay, I see that initializing the disk drive is not what I want to do, that it would erase it. I downloaded the GetDataBack program but all it's seeing is the C & D drives. I downloaded TestDisk but I'm at a loss as to how to use it. Geesh! :nonono:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> you can use the free  TestDisk program


 The link for TestDisk walks you thru how to use it. Here is another step by step walk thru: TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity 
If TestDisk and GetDataBack do not see the drive then Chances are great the drive has failed and it os not accessible.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> you can use the free  TestDisk program


 The link for TestDisk walks you thru how to use it. Here is another step by step walk thru: TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity Let Let us know where you get stuck.
If TestDisk and GetDataBack do not see the drive then Chances are great the drive has failed and it is not accessible.


----------



## DebbieDritz (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you for the link to the TestDisk instructions. Unfortunately, much of it seems to be over my head. Another problem I have is not remembering the size or brand of the old drive so that doesn't help in trying to identify it. I don't know why it would be toast since the original computer didn't fail so it's not like I'm trying to recover from a damaged drive. I am wondering if it might have to do with the Sabrent enclosure. Well, fortunately it's not like I had to recover the data, just wanted to have access to it. Maybe I should just throw in the towel. Thanks for all your help. :blush:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Put you ear next to the enclosure when it is powered up and plugged in. Do you hear the drive spinning? (ie) warm and humming, or is it cold and silent? 
You can find the make and model of the drive easily by opening the Sabrent enclosure and removing the drive. 
The USB controller inside the Sabrent controller may have failed and not the drive. You can remove the drive from the enclosure and attach it internally to a desktop computer as a secondary drive. If the drive doesn't spin up, it has failed.


----------



## DebbieDritz (Sep 19, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> Put you ear next to the enclosure when it is powered up and plugged in. Do you hear the drive spinning? (ie) warm and humming, or is it cold and silent?
> You can find the make and model of the drive easily by opening the Sabrent enclosure and removing the drive.
> The USB controller inside the Sabrent controller may have failed and not the drive. You can remove the drive from the enclosure and attach it internally to a desktop computer as a secondary drive. If the drive doesn't spin up, it has failed.


When the drive powers up, it sounds like it's trying to spin but isn't, does is 3 times then silent. So, it's either the enclosure or the drive. I think I have another enclosure for the drive that I accidentally ordered, just need to find it! Of course if that doesn't work, the drive must be toast. :uhoh:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try to install the drive internally as a secondary drive in a desktop computer this will eliminate the middle man (ie) a USB/controller inside an enclosure. Does the drive have a clicking or scrapping sound? if so, it has failed.
I would assume the drive has failed, but installing it internally will remove any doubt.


----------



## DebbieDritz (Sep 19, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> Try to install the drive internally as a secondary drive in a desktop computer this will eliminate the middle man (ie) a USB/controller inside an enclosure. Does the drive have a clicking or scrapping sound? if so, it has failed.
> I would assume the drive has failed, but installing it internally will remove any doubt.


I don't have a desktop computer that I can install the drive in. The sound is a clicking sound so perhaps you are right and it has failed. I don't understand why though. It was "healthy" when I pulled it out of the laptop it was in. Oh well! :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Clicking HDD is the sound of a HDD that has failed.


----------

